# Looking for prizes for BoyScout Fishing Derby



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

its been a looooong 12 days since I last left home to go to this and then other stuff. But I DO have pictures and will be getting them up either Tues or Wed along with a write up.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

And its time to start the planning of the next one.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

wyldkat49766 said:


> Our troop is again hosting a fishing derby for about 5 - 6 NELP boyscout troops just NW of Onaway. We try to charge as little as possible due to a number of the boys having financial hardships. All of the money we collect from fees goes right back into the weekend in the form of patches and prizes.
> 
> 
> Thanks


We donate free camping for benefits, will that work as a prize for this?

We normally enjoy doing that as a 50/50 so that those interested in the actual camping trip would win.

I've seen where we donated towards 50/50 and had a free seasonal (twice) to out as door prizes to somebody completely not interested in camping.

Let us know if we can help in that kind of way.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> We donate free camping for benefits, will that work as a prize for this?
> 
> We normally enjoy doing that as a 50/50 so that those interested in the actual camping trip would win.
> 
> ...



I will ask the others and see. It wouldn't be a 50/50 as its mainly the boys and a couple of scoutmasters/advisors that go with us. We camp along Penfold Pond outside of Onaway. Thank you


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I will ask the others and see. It wouldn't be a 50/50 as its mainly the boys and a couple of scoutmasters/advisors that go with us. We camp along Penfold Pond outside of Onaway. Thank you



I'll check our inventory of other items that would fit the ticket for ya'll.

We are open for what ever options that you think may work. Knowing they are scouts tells me them and their parents must enjoy the outdoors.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> I'll check our inventory of other items that would fit the ticket for ya'll.
> 
> We are open for what ever options that you think may work. Knowing they are scouts tells me them and their parents must enjoy the outdoors.


Not all of the parents go to these things. Its more for the kids and the few of us that always go. But we will accept anything that the kids can use. Thank you.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I will ask the others and see. It wouldn't be a 50/50 as its mainly the boys and a couple of scoutmasters/advisors that go with us. We camp along Penfold Pond outside of Onaway. Thank you


I don't have a way to deliver it to you, and Going postal might not be the answer. 

Anybody commuting from Baldwin/Reed City area's to Kat's area?

Give us a holler so we can arrange for delivery options.

Thanks


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

I WILL be traveling down 131 S from Cadilac to GR on April 2nd and back north on the 4th if you want to meet by Reed City.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground (Oct 4, 2010)

wyldkat49766 said:


> I WILL be traveling down 131 S from Cadilac to GR on April 2nd and back north on the 4th if you want to meet by Reed City.



give us a call ahead of time and I"ll arrange for me or one of the girls to meet you. When you call we might ask about what is and isn't appropriate. We have left over store items that are perfectly fitted but not fitted to a campground store.. like a sizable inventory of fly's and tackle etc.


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Putman Lake Campground said:


> give us a call ahead of time and I"ll arrange for me or one of the girls to meet you. When you call we might ask about what is and isn't appropriate. We have left over store items that are perfectly fitted but not fitted to a campground store.. like a sizable inventory of fly's and tackle etc.



I will give you guys a call either tomorrow or next week. But basically our Scoutmaster said anything that is outdoor or scout related is welcome. The only thing I can see as maybe a problem is that none of us adults know how to use fly tackle but that doesn't mean that some of the boys may not know. I just know that they ALL enjoyed getting something last year. And from the HUGE help we got from all of the people on this forum, made it possible.

My name is Nancy and just shoot me a name of whom to ask and a good time to call.

Thanks


----------



## hnt4food (Jan 26, 2011)

I would like to offer a one day kayak float fishing trip for one youth and one adult. A full day on the river and lake fishing for smallmouth,largemouth, musky, pike, crappie and bluegills. Including an edited and produced video of the entire day. I will PM you with details. If this is something you are interested please let me know.


----------

